# From The East (Literally), Howdy



## AhimanBeard (Oct 8, 2010)

I've been refereed to this forum by a brethren from another lodge. I'm not very good at these intro posts, but I'll have at it. 

The Name's Seamus. I was made a mason in a right and recognized lodge in Madison CT (madison no. 87) and moved to Philadelphia soon after. I retain my membership there and have recently graduated from college. I work now at the Masonic Temple in Philadelphia (the really really big one) for the Museum (mostly doing tours). As for my masonic life, last month I started my Journey in the Royal Arch and was made a mark master. 

In my off time, I'm a writer (won't say I'm a good writer), reader and musician. I write/record too much music and have no intention of stopping (all of it I release for free, if you like ambient, drone or soundscapes, go here: http://daysrunaway.tk)

I play the violin, cello, guitar, bass, clarinet, piano (& am working on trombone and flute).

or you can just listen/watch here:
[video=youtube;lvCZcwxqOgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvCZcwxqOgM[/video]
[video=youtube;aJCel27B6bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJCel27B6bk&feature=related[/video]

Anyway, I heard this was a great forum. I look forward to talking to everyone/getting to know some new brothers!

I may actually see some of you if you head out to Philadelphia and visit our beautiful temple!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bro. Seamus. Interesting stuff.


----------



## AhimanBeard (Oct 8, 2010)

haha thank you! Very nice forum here. I can't help it but I've already made a few posts.

also, I understand totally that my songs may not be anyone's cup of tea (It's a niche audience) so feel free to totally ignore it (you, or anyone else hahah, just happy to be here & say hey)


----------



## mark! (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome Brother.  Trombone player here, well trombone, trumpet, euphonium, tuba, and a little french horn here and there.  Good to have you here with us.


----------



## AhimanBeard (Oct 8, 2010)

I won't lie, the Trombone is giving me the hardest time. I've been told my mouth is too big (hah). 
I've managed one song with it:




I'm actually quite proud of it and by coincidence alone, it's called 'Dallas Winter'.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome, stay and enjoy.



AhimanBeard said:


> I work now at the Masonic Temple in Philadelphia (the really really big one) for the Museum (mostly doing tours).I may actually see some of you if you head out to Philadelphia and visit our beautiful temple!


 
And a fine ediface it is! You need to post a picture here for all to see!


----------



## AhimanBeard (Oct 8, 2010)

I've got to upload the picture of me and Bro. Ernest Borgnine (who was also a connecticuter and a really great guy). 

This is what I see as I go into work every day. 







me giving a tour in my favorite room, where just three weeks ago I got my Mark Master Mason degree:





Me in Ionic Hall





and everybody's favorite, Egyptian Hall:


----------



## mark! (Oct 9, 2010)

That is such an absolutely beautiful place Brother, I've never had a reason to go to Philly, until now that is.  I definitely need to come visit that amazing hall.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome. How do I get a job like that I guess certain signs and symbols do get you good jobs lol.


----------



## AhimanBeard (Oct 9, 2010)

hahah I got lucky, that's how I got it. There was an opening and I had weeks until I had to renew my lease or go back to CT (I just graduated from college). I sent them an email saying "AHHH I'M A CONNECTICUT MASON AND I NEED A JOB" (and something else, it was much more tasteful and not as desperate) and, welp, I got it. 

And this is what I saw as I went into (and see every day) work this morning:





Also, if anyone here is going to be visiting philly, please call ahead and check tour times. It's heartbreaking leaving work and seeing a brother who missed the tours by an hour and has to leave the next day! 

Note, we don't even let our own members wander the halls during the day without a tour. At night, however, the place is hopping (almost constantly, monday-thursday, two or three lodges will be meeting every night)


----------



## rhitland (Oct 9, 2010)

magnificent!


----------



## JTM (Oct 11, 2010)

good first post.  welcome to the boards.


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy, Seamus.


----------

